# Problem with acer aspire one netbook



## 85fiona (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

Today when I went to turn on my netbook it didnt work, i plugged the charger in and the orange light to show its charging didnt come on, netbook still wont turn on, wiggled the charger about a bit untill the orange charging light came on and then the netbook turned on, checked battery level, was around 60%, so dont quite understand why it wouldn't turn on as the battery wasnt flat.... After a few minutes the netbook randomly went off and the so did the orange charging light, again had to wiggle the power cable around untill the orange light went on before the netbook would go on and again it turned itself off.

Was wondering if there was maybe some dodgy connection in the battery/charger?

It has been on at the moment for about 30/40mins, but just sitting on the table (which again makes me think loose connection, as am not using it or moving it about)

The whole orange charger light not coming on and netbook not turning on untill the power cable has been wiggled has happened a couple of times before, but never the random shutting down.

Anyone any ideas what could be wrong? is it easily repaired ect.

Thanks for reading :smile:

Fiona x


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Probably bad dc jack and/or ac adapter. 

Check the male tip of the ac adapter and see if it is loose. Then remove the battery and with only the ac adapter try to turn on the laptop. It probably won't turn on so wiggle it around a bit (does it feel loose?) and see if you can't get it to turn on if you hold the tip at a certain angle. If you did get it to come on then wiggle the tip of the ac adapter while its in the dc jack and see if it loses power. 

If your tip of your ac adapter is loose then replace the ac adapter, but the dc jack may also be bad. If the tip of the ac adapter is not loose and you got it to turn on, but it lost power when you wiggled it then you have a bad dc jack. Send it in for repair. 

best case scenario its just your ac adapter (call the manufacturer and they should be able to ship you one). 

worst case scenario its both and you send it in for repair they replace the dc jack and send it back to you. Later you find out its your ac adapter as well. You might want to request a new ac adapter for good measure even if you think its only the dc jack. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

ok how familiar are you with electronics and electronic tools? You can test the charger by using a multi meter and while keeping the probs on the end of the connector wiggle the charger cord to see if any drop in voltage. If there is, you can do a few things chop the end of the cord near the plug off and put a new connector there. (make sure the polarity is right etc positive and negative) and make sure the plug is of the same type. Or get get a new adapter of e-bay for around 8 bucks.

if it is the dc power jack on the netbook, your gonna have to take the netbook apart and re-solder the old one (if possible) or solder in a new one. Easy job if you knows what your doing and feel comfortable at it.

If your netbook is still under warranty call them up or use there online chat support to see if it's covered under warranty.

PS the suggestions i made do it at your own risk. If you have any doubts in yourself please don't attempt it.


----------

